# Trophy water Hex hatch



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Can anyone give a report on the Hex activity below Mio? Hitting the river this weekend and will be pulling into Mio friday evening. Looking to wade fish fri night and float saterday. So if you have been up there could you let me know what sections/floats have a hatch going on?

Thanks :help:


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

sorry I'm late but little black bugs were all other on Thursday you have any luck out there?


----------

